# Thermometer question



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

My outside thermometer is on the back porch mounted on the kitchen window, and when the weather man says its say...90F my thermometer says 100F plus its always hot and muggy on y back porch because that's where the 3 ton package unit Carrier A/C sits pumping hot humid air out of the vents, and I'm thinking that just maybe I might want to move the thermometer.....could I really want to maybe move it to the side of the house?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

It should be in the shade, on the north side of the house, if it's shady. Away from any heat sources. At least four feet from the ground. Should not be mounted on or close to concrete, asphalt, or any surface that would reflect heat on it. Mount it over grass or dirt.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Figures, that would explain why for the past 20 years the temp here has always been at least 5 deg higher than on tv or on the front porch for that matter, I'll move it tonight after the big orange thing in the sky goes away. Right now I feel like a Vampire when i go outside, .....it burns.....


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

It was officially 106 here today. I'm just glad the humidity has stayed low compared to what it usually is this time of year. That's kept the heat index just about in line with the actual temp.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Topped 105 max here today (front porch no sun light on thermometer) with 97% humidity


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

So, how did the thermometer read after moving it?? 

We didn't get what was expected (104) and only got up to 99.....I wasn't disappointed in the least. I cut the grass early in the day to avoid the heat and got done at 88F.....put the mower away to let it cool down before closing the garage door. Later, I saw the letter carrier delivering mail so I walked out to the mail box......and noticed I missed about 1/3 acre of cutting.....:sigh:. Being stubborn, I fired the mower up again and finished cutting......98F ain't that bad if you are on something that's moving.....:laugh:. Don't know what I'd do in the temps you guys are getting.....that's hot!! Guess I'd be cutting the grass in boxer shorts.....but I don't know how that'd look with work boots.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I venture to say that most cheaper thermometer are not very accurate when they leave the factory.

Last year I finally turned in my really good stick lab grade thermometer, about 18 in long. Had no real use for it. It contained the good old silver mercury. It was what I used to check cheap thermometer against.

Note to SABL: make sure your boxers match the color of your boots.

BG


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Sabl, when it gets that hot: screw the grass! It stopped growing anyway, and it hasn't rained. It's supposed to cool down this week, so I'll level it off.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

SABL said:


> So, how did the thermometer read after moving it??
> 
> We didn't get what was expected (104) and only got up to 99.....I wasn't disappointed in the least. I cut the grass early in the day to avoid the heat and got done at 88F.....put the mower away to let it cool down before closing the garage door. Later, I saw the letter carrier delivering mail so I walked out to the mail box......and noticed I missed about 1/3 acre of cutting.....:sigh:. Being stubborn, I fired the mower up again and finished cutting......98F ain't that bad if you are on something that's moving.....:laugh:. Don't know what I'd do in the temps you guys are getting.....that's hot!! Guess I'd be cutting the grass in boxer shorts.....but I don't know how that'd look with work boots.


About 10F cooler than where it was



Basementgeek said:


> I venture to say that most cheaper thermometer are not very accurate when they leave the factory.
> 
> Last year I finally turned in my really good stick lab grade thermometer, about 18 in long. Had no real use for it. It contained the good old silver mercury. It was what I used to check cheap thermometer against.
> 
> ...


True most are junk, but mine is calibrate able


----------

